# OK, I know I've read this somewhere......



## Gary E (31 Aug 2012)

Underneath your user name is your 'member details'. New member, senior member etc.

I've noticed that some people have more personal comments, how do you change it???


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2012)

Click on your name top right.
Should take you to your information page
Under the pic of your avatar there is a box called Custom Title.


----------



## WhiteWolf (31 Aug 2012)

Is there a required number of posts required to activate this as I don't seem to have the Custom Title box 

Andy


----------



## Gary E (31 Aug 2012)

Ha, sorted! Cheers ianrauk


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Is there a required number of posts required to activate this as I don't seem to have the Custom Title box
> 
> Andy


 

Yes


----------



## WhiteWolf (31 Aug 2012)

That's ok then, thought I was going nutts for a minute there


----------

